# dendroWORKS



## Mworks (Mar 23, 2008)

Hi guys,
Thought I’d give a bit of background to our new venture. As some of you know my father is just as interested as I am with darts and we decided that it would be good to give something back. My old man has an Ecological Consultancy which works a lot with native amphibs and I am training as an ecologist at the moment. He has agreed to filter some of the company money into supporting amphibian works both here and in Central and South America (he has spent time in Brazil and Peru so is aware of the impact of what is happening out there). I am also hoping to get out there later this year or early next year to do some volunteering with a dart frog project.

With this in mind we have started a little company called dendroWORKS which will support amphib conservation as we have mentioned. It will also feature any dart frogs we have for sale - all captive bred by ourselves and 10% of all our sales goes into amphibian conservation – where possible focused on frogs.

The website is definitely ‘work in progress’ at the moment and we’d appreciate any suggestions/comments/criticisms. We are hoping eventually that it will provide a portal to find out about conservation and point the way to sites that provide good scientific information on dart frog habitats and captive husbandry.

Here’s the address dendroWORKS 

Regards
Marcus


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Looking good so far!


----------



## Arpeggio (Jan 15, 2011)

Very nice! Spent awhile reading through your articles, interesting! Great vivs by the way.


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Site looks great Marcus...Congrats.


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

So far so Good,Keep up the good work.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Very nice, Marcus


----------



## DJboston (Oct 25, 2008)

Great stuff! You need to come over from old England to New England and help me design a display tank! lol


----------



## Mworks (Mar 23, 2008)

Thanks for all the support.

Regards
Marcus


----------



## alex111683 (Sep 11, 2010)

Great articles. Good looking site.


----------



## chesney (Jan 18, 2007)

Very nice site!


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Nice site and sounds like a nice idea.


----------



## RNKot (Jun 9, 2010)

Thanks! Been inspired by your tanks, hope will be inspired by your work


----------



## PeanutbuttER (Jan 1, 2011)

Site looks very neat and clean. I like it.


----------



## AnacRoNoxX (Apr 3, 2010)

Great site. Clean, informative... BOOKMARKED! Looking forward to seeing it expand.


----------



## laylow (Apr 6, 2009)

My first impression is you've got a great site. Im excited to see how this project unfolds! Keep us posted!

Shaw


----------



## ryangreenway (Apr 30, 2010)

Looks great! Keep up the good work.


----------



## Mworks (Mar 23, 2008)

Thanks for the kind comments. The site will be updated with info and project news regularly - just added some info this morning on recent works, species etc.

Regards
Marcus


----------

